
Statistics, we have a problem - adenadel
https://medium.com/@kristianlum/statistics-we-have-a-problem-304638dc5de5
======
minimaxir
To clarify the title, the article is about sexual harrassment in the
statistics field.

------
ignoranceprior
I'm amazed that this only has 6 upvotes.

